# Are there Overo Shetlands???



## Miniv (Mar 5, 2004)

I knew about there not being any Shetlands with Appy spots, but what about Overo? Tobiano yes.....but....?

There reason why I am asking is that I just learned of a Shetland mare that had a Lethal White foal that had to be put down.




But for some reason I thought that the only pinto coloring in Shetland was Tobiano.

Am I confused/wrong?

MA


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Mar 5, 2004)

I have what appears to be an overo stallion. I have seen photos of many others which would be classified as overos, tho I don't know of any offhand which were dna tested. I may get mine tested soon. If he is not overo, he is surely splash!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 5, 2004)

By "overo" I assume you mean Frame? Actually in the pinto world (including all breeds) Frame is alot rarer than any of the other patterns, previously Splash was thought to be the rarest form of pinto pattern but since we know understand how it's controlled and expressed we're seeing it alot more!

But yes there are overo Shetlands. Lewella's stallion, Bear, has all 4 pinto patterns (tobiano, sabino, splash and frame) and is homozygous for black, tobiano and splash (if I'm remembering correctly that is).

Country Star Farm (http://www.geocities.com/overoponies) is one that breeds for overo Shetlands, they also have minis. Lewella can probably tell you which Shetland lines are best known for overo patterns. Interestingly UK Shetlands only have Tobiano and Splash.

Alot of Shetlands are only tobiano by the general (incorrect) standard that tobianos can have the same face white as a "solid" horse - we now know that all facial (& leg) white is due to at least 1 pinto pattern and a horse really isn't "solid" unless it doesn't have _any_ white at all. So a tobiano Sheltand/Mini that has any face white, will also have at least one overo pattern.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I was just in shock when I was told about the Lethal White foal from the Shetland mare! Felt very badly for the owner........

MA


----------



## Lewella (Mar 5, 2004)

Bloodlines to test for Frame in Shetlands:

Van Lo

Jennings (Dove's Top Hat SR is from this line and OLW Positive)

Anything descended from J-J's Painted Apache

At this point Frame is fairly restricted to a select few lines. Splash and Sabino are both very common though. Winks bred tobianos are almost always also Splash. Many "Crescent" bred Shetlands are Sabino and maxium white sabinos are fairly common in Shetlands when compared to other breeds. Royal Pony Farm in Iowa has produced many maximum whites and so has Peaceful Acres Pony Farm in Missouri.

I'd really like to know who the mare was that produced the lethal and who the sire was if you could send me that info MA. (PM would be fine if you don't want to post it). I know that Tom Swearingen of Silver Summit Farm has had one lethal (line bred J-J's Painted Apache foal) and that Sandi Costa (whose website Sarah posted) has also had lethal white Shetland foals. I'm sure there are many though that I have not heard about.

Lewella


----------



## JennyB (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Maryann,

My stallion, Sundance LB Unique Inspiration is a tested positive LW who is a maximum white sabino frame Shetland of Van-Lo(overo), Wa-Full Prince Gale(a suspected sabino) and Lou-Ed bred breeding.

No LWO foals so far (knock on wood!



) and he is expecting 4 reg. Shetland foals this May..





Yes there are many Overo patterned Shetland's breeding. I know that Steve Langer in Oregon has quite a few of them..One whom I foaled out at my place besides my stallion was, Sundance LB Brightly Attired a black frame overo who is bred to ROB Crater's pinto mare he just got from Steve. I am not sure if he has been tested or not yet for the LWO...

I tested my stallion to make things safer





My best,

Jenny


----------



## Miniv (Mar 8, 2004)

I love this! These little guys are a continuous learning experience.

Thank you all,

MA


----------



## Getitia (Mar 8, 2004)

We also have several shetlands (most are amhr/aspc) who are LWO positive - the majority are Van Lo bred. A number of Van Lo horses/ponies are Frame/sabino combination.


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 8, 2004)

My new yearling filly Simply Irresistible is sired by a horse that is a maximum expression frame Van-lo's Samples White Cloud. He looks totally white. She is a medicine hat overo with a bonnet over both ears some color down the right side of her face and half a shield. Her mother Cana is a tovero.









Lyn ps excuse the fat mom in the pic!


----------



## Lewella (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Lyn,

Actually few people understand what the full expression of Frame overo is. Frame alone fully expressed will result in a horse that has white just on the sides of its body and face - no belly white, no leg white, no chest white. Most of the Van Lo ponies also have a healthy dose of Sabino - in fact off the top of my head I can't think of one that is Frame alone and not multi pattern. Sabino is the pattern most often responsible for a completely white pony. Jenny's Snowball is a good example of what Sabino can do to Frame.

I would not rule out your filly also being Tobiano - it is very common for medicine hats to tobiano + one or more of the "overo" patterns. My stallion is a medicine hat and is homozygous tobiano!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Mar 11, 2004)

I have several Overos, three of them are frame Overo's and all are Van-Lo bred. My Stallion and his dam are AMHR/ASPC reg and my others are only AMHR reg.

You can visit my site and see them here...Dream Weaver Farm


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks Everyone! I had it backwards then. Hatties sire looks almost all white. He had a little roany color early on and lost even that. So it is really sabino that did that...... You are never too old to learn!

Lyn


----------



## tracyCCF (Mar 23, 2004)

White cloud was almost solid white sabino overo. I sold him to susan, and the reason being , I wanted frame, and all i ever got was sabinos. He was a tremendous double reg. stallion and throws aweseome babies. I bought him from lois along with another minimal frame stallion, and must say she is the woman to see if you want overos.


----------



## crponies (Mar 23, 2004)

Who is Lois? Does she have a website?


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes Jenny,

Brightly is a frame overo, however I don't think Steve and Terry have had him tested. He produced some WILD fillies this year, and is throwing foals with blazes, and belly spots.

He is bred to my mare Sundance LB Luscious for a July foal (she is as big as a barn), so I am hoping for a wild colored baby. Would be nice for the Black to come out, but she is Chesnut so I will of course get a solid Chesnut COLT.

Steve and Terry have quite a few Van Lo bred Overos left on the place.


----------

